# Tin openner recommendations please



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 20, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a tin opener that opens fray bentos tins?
My 77 year old landlord loves these pies but can't open the tins, so I would like to find a tin opener for a Christmas pressie for him plus a few pies


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2017)

Those tins are a real struggle  The ordinary tin opener I use can't grip under the 'lip' properly, so you can't dig hard enough to cut the lid all the way through  What you need is a 'safe cut' side cutter like this one


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 20, 2017)

Ooh thanks will try one of those looks promising as G has dreadful Arthritis in his hands that looks easy to use compared to some I have seen.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 20, 2017)

I liked the JML Hands Free Automatic Can Opener which is £11.99 from Argos, incredibly expensive on Amazon and £14.99 from JMLDirect..  Don't expect any can opener to last very long though.
I have an OXO can opener which is good, but probably not suitable for people with dexterity problems.
Your link Alan, has got some very poor reviews.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> Your link Alan, has got some very poor reviews.


The good far outweigh the bad though, and you always get a few bad reviews from people who meant to buy a ladel or something, or had to collect from post office as they weren't in...!


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2017)

I use the Culinaire Magican Auto, which despite it's name is manual. It has a large comfortable turning handle, and it's brilliant. I've opened corned beef tins with it. No sharp edges left, either. I think I got it from Lakeland. Don't buy an electric one, they peg out after a few months. I've had the Culinaire a couple of years, and it's still doing a sterling job.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 20, 2017)

Yum, I luvs them pies. We used to have them all the time, but Mum's gone off them, can't imagine why. Her old-fashioned tin-opener, that her neighbour gave her when she moved in this bungalow years ago, gave it to her. Don't think you can even get them now with a wooden handle. It's the only kind of tin opener that I like, as well as the Prestige that's on the wall and never fails.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 20, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I use the Culinaire Magican Auto, which despite it's name is manual. It has a large comfortable turning handle, and it's brilliant. I've opened corned beef tins with it. No sharp edges left, either. I think I got it from Lakeland. Don't buy an electric one, they peg out after a few months. I've had the Culinaire a couple of years, and it's still doing a sterling job.


Unfortunately it doesn't open the Fray bentos pie tins but yep agree they are good openers


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 20, 2017)

I have to admit, I've never tried it with a Fray Bentos pie tin. I suspect they have a slightly thicker metal to cut through for this kind of opener.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 20, 2017)

I've gone back to these. They open any can.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 23, 2017)

Ljc said:


> I've gone back to these. They open any can.
> View attachment 4714


So have I Ljc ~ always reliable. I bought an electric tin opener once but I couldn't get the hang of it to make it work ~ so you know where that ended up! x


----------

